# In positivo,



## DRAGONAMAYER

Ciao tutti,

Riprendendo un altra traduzione. adesso sulla musica sacra, potresti precisarmi cosa vuoi dire la espressione "In positivo"

In positivo, l´adhesione all´evangelo e l´essere divenuti "uomini nuovi" nel battesimo trova espressione 

In positivo, la adhesión al Evangelio y el volverse “hombres nuevos” en el Bautismo encuentra expresión

Ho cercato nel forum italiano inglese ma non ho capito
Grazie


----------



## One1

E' il contrario che "in negativo", in spagnolo si dice uguale? Ma la frase non ha molto senso, forse perché è una canzone.


----------



## 0scar

¿No significa _ciertamente/sin duda_?


----------



## One1

0scar said:


> ¿No significa _ciertamente/sin duda_?



Ti faccio un esempio: "Una persona ottimista pensa in positivo"

secondo me "in positivo" appartiene alla frase precedente.


----------



## 0scar

"Una persona optimista piensa en positivo" es un contexto muy diferente.

Todavía creo que "in positivo" aquí significa positivamente/de positivo/ciertamente/con seguridad/sin duda, etc.
Con mayor contexto se podría aclarar el asunto.


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

Grazie per le vostre risposte

Ma riprendendo la mia domanda sul significato non testuale di *"In positivo*"

Ho cercato nel forum italiano inglese ma non ho capito bene cosa vienne proposta.

Non credo "in positivo" dia una forma di indicare una cosa positiva o negativa, mi sembra potrebbe essere qualcosa diversa


Ecco come vienne nel foro inglese italiano


In that case, I can't know for sure if the translation works, but as to the meaning, I can surely repropose my "However *favourably* *(this is surely what "in positivo" means)*...".

Nel mio testo la frase vienne usata in questo contesto:

En la _Carta__ a la Iglesia de Colosas_ el autor afirma que la perseverancia en el Evangelio que le fue anunciado y que [esta ciudad] escuchó es la condición para que la santidad obtenida mediante la reconciliación operada por Cristo  no se defraude[1]. In positivo, la adhesión al Evangelio y el volverse “hombres nuevos” en el Bautismo encuentra expresión en el “nuevo” estilo de vida de los creyentes que, en las relaciones interpersonales –especialmente al interior de la comunidad cristiana– se expresa principalmente en la bondad 
[1] 


Nella _Lettera alla Chiesa di Colossi _l´autore aferma che la persevenza nel´evangelo ad essa annunciato e da essa accolto è condizione perchè la santita conseguita mediante la riconziliazione operata da Cristo non venga meno. In positivo, l´adhesione all´evangelo e l´essere divenuti "uomini nuovi" nel battesimo trova espressione nel "nuovo" stile di vita dei credenti che, nelle relazioni interpersonalli -specie all´interno della comunità cristiana- si esprime principalmente nella bontà. 


grazie


----------



## 0scar

"_De forma positiva_, la adhesión al Evangelio y el convertise en "hombres nuevos"..."
 "La adhesión al Evangelio y el convertise en "hombres nuevos" encuentra expresión _de forma positiva_ en el "nuevo" estilo de vida..."


----------



## ursu-lab

DRAGONAMAYER said:


> Nel mio testo la frase vienne usata in questo contesto:
> 
> En la _Carta__ a la Iglesia de Colosas_ el autor afirma que la perseverancia en el Evangelio que le fue anunciado y que [esta ciudad] aceptó/ acogió es la condición para que la santidad obtenida mediante la reconciliación operada por Cristo  no desaparezca/desvanezca[1]. De forma positiva , la adhesión al Evangelio y el volverse/la conversión en “hombres nuevos” en el Bautismo encuentra expresión en el “nuevo” estilo de vida de los creyentes que, en las relaciones interpersonales –especialmente en el ámbito de la comunidad cristiana– se expresa principalmente en la bondad
> [1]
> 
> 
> Nella _Lettera alla Chiesa di Colossi _l´autore afferma che la persevenza nell´evangelo ad essa annunciato e da essa *accolto *è condizione perchè la santità conseguita mediante la riconciliazione operata da Cristo* non venga meno*. In positivo, l´adesione all´evangelo e l´essere divenuti "uomini nuovi" nel battesimo trova espressione nel "nuovo" stile di vita dei credenti che, nelle relazioni interpersonali -specie all´interno della comunità cristiana- si esprime principalmente nella bontà.



"In positivo" è come dice Oscar, significa "in modo positivo"
"Venire meno" non significa "defraudar", ma "scomparire".
E "accogliere" (part.pass. "a*cc*olto") è "acoger"/recibir/aceptar/etc: non c'entra niente con "escuchar" (che è "a*sc*oltare")


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

Grazie tante Oscar e Ursu-lab.

Posso fare un altra domanda su questo thread? 
"venga meno" significa scomparire

"venire a meno"? cosa significa?


----------



## One1

DRAGONAMAYER said:


> Grazie tante Oscar e Ursu-lab.
> 
> Posso fare un altra domanda su questo thread?
> "venga meno" significa scomparire
> 
> "venire a meno"? cosa significa?



significano la stessa cosa, ma sono coniugati in modo diverso, "venga meno" usa la prima/seconda/terza persona congiuntivo presente del verbo venire, "venir meno" usa l'infinito presente del verbo venire. 

"venir meno" significa scomparire
"venga meno" si riferisce ad una soggetto che scompare


----------



## Dolce_vita

DRAGONAMAYER said:


> Grazie tante Oscar e Ursu-lab.
> 
> Posso fare un altra domanda su questo thread?
> "venga meno" significa scomparire
> 
> "venire a meno"? cosa significa?




"Venire a meno" también se usa para hacer referencia a una persona, una empresa o una entidad que fracasa, que no consigue su objetivo.


----------



## One1

Dolce_vita said:


> "Venire a meno" también se usa para hacer referencia a una persona, una empresa o una entidad que fracasa, que no consigue su objetivo.



non proprio. in quel caso meglio usare "fallire", oppure "mancare gli obiettivi"

aggiungo anche che "venire meno" significa anche "morire" "decedere"


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

Grazie a tutti,

Ma ancora no ho capito se  sarebbe lo stesso significato per

"venga a meno"
"venga meno"


----------



## 0scar

Dolce_vita said:


> "Venire a meno" también se usa para hacer referencia a una persona, una empresa o una entidad que fracasa, que no consigue su objetivo.


 
En castellano, o por lo menos en "argentino",_ venir a menos_ es bastante común, y más que fracasar significa empeorar en vez de mejorar, achicarse, principalmente en el sentido  económico.


----------

